# I've never seen this clamp before



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Saw this on craigslist. its an Abaco 90 Degree Miter Clamp. I don't want one but it's different than I've seen before. Seems like it has limited use and its expensive too.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ineresting. At that price I hope it's at least gold plated.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm trying to convert price into rolls of packing tape so I can figure out how long it would take to pay for itself.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They're for gluing long miters in solid surface
and stone countertop fabrication.


----------

